# Birdwatchers - ID Help Please



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I am trying to learn more about the types of birds that are on the coast. I saw these 3 different species all in the same pool of water this morning and want some help identifying them. 

There are 4 birds but 2 of them are the same.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I am having trouble uploading the pics. The pic above only has 3. Here is one with all 4.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pink is spoonbill, big white are egret.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep*



Profish00 said:


> Pink is spoonbill, big white are egret.


X2


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Spoonbill, little are snowy egret, big is white heron...I think


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Birds*

Thanks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Specifically a Roseate Spoonbill (Platalea ajaja)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

best bird id book you can ever buy is Sibley guide to birds

any bookstore will have it

plenty of others out there, but it is the old school bible


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

redfish203 said:


> Spoonbill, little are snowy egret, big is white heron...I think


This


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

snowy egret, great egret and roseate spoonbill.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A great egret _is_ a white heron. Same bird.


----------

